# Thinking about starting up a cichlid tank!



## Jennstin (Dec 15, 2013)

So im thinking about starting a cichlid tank i currently have other tanks but they're monster fish. I have never dealt with cichlids before any suggestions as to what would be a good starter breed and what size tank would you recommend putting them in. Is there any specific information i should know about cichlids before i start up a tank?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com

Everything you need to know about keeping cichlids including minimum tank size and recommended fish. 
--
Paul


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I think that the number 1 thing people that are new to cichlids should know is that all of them are agressive to some degree, more so with their own kind or with other cichlids.

If you don't want to deal/manage with any agression then either keep one lone fish or don't keep cichlids.

With that being said, there are many different types of cichilds in many sizes and colors to choose from.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I suggest a hap and peacock setup in a 6 foot x 18 x 18 tank. Get nice haps like taiwan reef, red empress, lithobates, rostratus, blue dolphins, and mix in a couple of nice peacocks like sunshine, bi color 500, etc.

You can do this in a 4 ftx18x18 tank too but you'd have to cut out some of the fish like the rostratus and probably the dolphins. They can be replaced with other fish though.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Jennstin said:


> So im thinking about starting a cichlid tank i currently have other tanks but they're monster fish. I have never dealt with cichlids before any suggestions as to what would be a good starter breed and what size tank would you recommend putting them in. Is there any specific information i should know about cichlids before i start up a tank?


I have been keeping cichlids for a few years now. The one thing that I have learned is they have a lot of personality and each fish has its own. Some species have tendencies but each fish can be different. 
I recommend a 90 g or bigger as you will always be looking at more fish to add. Also you cannot have to much filtration with these fish.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Jennstin said:


> So im thinking about starting a cichlid tank i currently have other tanks but they're monster fish. I have never dealt with cichlids before any suggestions as to what would be a good starter breed and what size tank would you recommend putting them in. Is there any specific information i should know about cichlids before i start up a tank?


Everyone thinks straight away about African rift lake cichlids but there are many other choices you can make. New Worlds cichlids like Oscars and such, or pike cichlids, or apistogrammas, keyhole, acara's, uaru's and the list goes on. Angels and discus if you want to go that way. African riverine cichlids like pelvichromas species, or dwarf rift cichlids like multifasciatus or the juli species. Brackish water with chromides and other brackish fish. There are so many ways to go with cichlids you need to decide what size tank you have room for and what types of cichlids interest you.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I recommend against an african cichlid tank as your first venture into cichlids if you havbe never kept agressive fish before. You are just asking for fustration and headaches if you don't have previous experience managing fish agression.


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

What size of tanks do you currently have and what kind of monster fish?
I think cichlids are a great choice (regardless of what continent they come from). With Africans, I have found that lots of rock work and crowding with plenty of filtration is beneficial.
Read lots (books as well), ask lots of questions (be prepared as you will get lots of different opinions) and talk to some cichlid keepers.
Living in Waterloo Region, our water is hard (I think it is piped in from Lake Malawi) so it is almost a cichlid hot bed here.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> I recommend against an african cichlid tank as your first venture into cichlids if you havbe never kept agressive fish before. You are just asking for fustration and headaches if you don't have previous experience managing fish agression.


Psh. "Managing aggression". What's the big deal? If a fish is constantly a jerk, remove it, rearrange the aquascape, add it back. If it's still a jerk, sell it or trade it in.

Do research on the types of fish you're getting, make sure they go well together, and go for it.

Mbuna and Haps/peacocks are somewhat aggressive, but only if you mix the wrong fish together. For example, a copadichromis borleyi and a german red peacock look similar enough that the larger fish will chase and attack the smaller fish. Don't mix them.

Don't be scared off by aggressive, or semi aggressive fish. It's really not a big deal, and Haps, peacocks, and mbuna are the most colorful cichlids there are.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

You could buy mine 

They have all been together for two years now. Mature and breeding

Check buy sell section


----------



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Jennstin said:


> So im thinking about starting a cichlid tank i currently have other tanks but they're monster fish. I have never dealt with cichlids before any suggestions as to what would be a good starter breed and what size tank would you recommend putting them in. Is there any specific information i should know about cichlids before i start up a tank?


I'm a big fan of NW cichlids (like some of the ones mentioned above by darkangel). Seems like African cichlids are very popular these days but they are not my favourite (they need to be overcrowded to curb aggression, and I find these types of aquariums too busy and not pleasing to the eye)... but, jmho.

Currently, I keep SA and CA cichlids in a 75gallon including Uarus (x2), Severums (x2), Festivums (x2), Bolivian Rams (x5) - also some Cories. I have a Cryptoheros in a 10-gallon (luv this guy but he got too aggressive with the rams). Used to keep Discus and also Angelfish.

Some considerations:
* Biotope or mixed SA/CA community?
* Do not overcrowd - As Polarlug mentioned above, every cichlid has their own distinct personality. But in general, I find with SA/CA cichlids, it is not good to overcrowd as this will bring out the worst in them. 
* Get them from a good source / ensure they are healthy b4 buying - this is why I'd be hesitant to recommend Discus... there are lots of them from bad sources (prone to illness)

As far as what to keep, depends on tank size (bigger is better but you keep monster fish so perhaps you may be looking for different/smaller tank sizes?). Some thoughts:
* If <30gallon tank, I'd keep dwarf cichlids like Bolivian Rams or Apistos (1 or 2 pairs along with some dithers). I'd also consider smaller CA cichlids like Cryptoheros or Convicts... very under-rated in my opinion, but full of personality and great parents... aggressive though and definitely cannot overcrowd (Finatics had some really interesting variations when I went a month ago). 
* If <=90gallon tank, I'd keep one or 2 severums (or some other medium-size center-piece fish) with a small group of Mesonauta Festivus, C. Maronii (Keyhole Cichlids), C. Portalegrense (Port Cichlids). I also like Geophagus species but have never kept them before. Also check some of the links I included below, including the cookie-cutter 75gallon from cichlid-forum. 
* If larger tank, I'd keep a large group of Uarus or Severums with a combination of other smaller cichlids. T. Meeki (Firemouths) are pretty neat as well. Or the Vieja genus has some interesting fish too. You could also do a large "wet pet" like a Midas Cichlid - these are beautiful fish but very aggressive... used to help a friend maintain his 150gallon tank at work, and ironically, the Midas killed everything in the tank (including two Oscars) except some African cichlids.

Here are some interesting threads I had bookmarked previously and thought you may find interesting: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/new_world_cichlid_genus_gallery.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?203733-List-all-PEACEFUL-Cichlids-here

Hope that helps!


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

My favorite African cichlids are tropheus bemba and from Malawi is Demasoni. I started with them and not fussy if most diet in veggie flake and over filtration. And of course you gotta be able to handle their aggression think of it as them getting some exercise.


----------

